# how many tivos do you have?



## cpucrash0 (Sep 15, 2002)

I was wondering. How many tivo's do you have in your household? I currently have 4 series 2 one which is a DT "3 80 hour" "1 40 hour" and a series 1. 3 with lifetime and 2 monthly.


----------



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

DirecTV HR10-250 ~63 Hours HD 425 Hours SD~
DirecTV Philips DSR708 ~140 Hours SD~ Thank god to R15 leaving a stain in the stain master carpet.
DirecTV H20 <Mpeg 4>
DirecTV Samsung SIR-TS360 <Mpeg> Ideal for HD on a VGA CRT/LCD

that would be 2


----------



## markandjenn (Sep 21, 2003)

see signature.


----------



## tivoman (Feb 23, 2002)

Active unit:
2 DirecTV R10 units*
1 DirecTV Philips S1 35 hrs*
2 DirecTV Hughes S2 35 hrs*
1 Replay unit w/lifetime

None Active unit:
1 SA Philips S1 20 hrs - Lifetime
1 SA Tivo S2 40 hrs - Lifetime
2 DirecTV Sony T60 S1 63 hrs*

10 total, but only 6 active at the time.

All my D* unit have lifetime. Ok the acount has lifetime


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

See signature. Plus I have 3 spare HDVR2's and 1 spare SD-DVR40. Have T.C. Premier so it's like a lifetime in that I do not pay monthly DVR fees.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

3 dtivo's active 3 put in a closet.


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

I have one

Yes, one :b but its a dvd-r model with lifetime and an upgraded hard drive, that's gotta count for something eh? (c:


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I've had six total (2 Philips, 2 Toshiba SD-H400, a 140HR S2, and a 80HR Humax burner), but currently own two of them (80HR Humax Burner, 140HR S2) though one (140HR S2) is loaned out to a buddy. I've also had a few ReplayTVs, HTPCs, and a Comcast Moto 6412 along the way. I'd like to expand my collection and wish the S3 and/or Comcast TiVo units would hurry up and get here!


----------



## tfederov (Jul 6, 2003)

Check out my sig.........


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

Per my signature. We are empty nesters so two is all we need. Looking forward to the S3.


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

Three Series 2 TiVos: one 40 hour and two 80-hour.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

JacksTiVo said:


> We are empty nesters so two is all we need. Looking forward to the S3.


I'm currently single and have 7 Tivos (some are not currently in use andd only one is non functional) as well as a RTV, also not in use at this time.

3 - 540's
2 - 140's
1 - 240
1 - 649 (dual tuner)
1 - ReplayTV
--------------------
7 total Tivos
8 total DVR's
9 total tuners


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

3 See Sig. Currently 2 teenagers at home so need 3 units but will look at Series 3 or DT once they leave for college (and take their Tivo with them :-( )


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

See sig.

I'll be adding a S3 if they ever materialize,
(maybe a month or two after they show up, let the bugs work themselves out first)
and possible retiring the SA, or just moving it to another TV.


phox


----------



## elrcastor (Mar 7, 2004)

See Sig. 5 total


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

see sig.


----------



## Moebius (Nov 25, 2002)

2 TiVos and once cable co DVR (Motorola, but don't know which software).

130 model with drive added to 192 hour.
540 model still at 40 hours.

Just the two of us, and between the 3 we can record 4 programs at once, so I think we're pretty well covered...just waiting for S3 so I can get rid of the buggy Moto box.


----------



## mfrns0123 (Mar 25, 2005)

4 Active

2 Series 1 Sony SVR 2000
1 Series 2 Humax T-800
1 Series 2 Tivo 80-hr


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

2 - R10 DirecTivos 

I generally record the same thing on both so I can watch it in the Living Room or the Bedroom. But it's nice to have four tuner for the occasional four-way overlap.

2 - ReplayTVs (currently for sale on eBay)


----------



## sdzc (Sep 4, 2005)

5 units total

1 80 hr Dual Tuner Tivo w/Lifetime 
1 80 hr SA Tivo
3 40 hr SA Tivo's

All networked. Galleon and apps.tv applications.

We love it and would not want to watch TV any other way..

Tivolution!!


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Almost ashamed to admit how many (it's an addiction!)  

Activated and operating - 
6 - DirecTivos (4 standard-def & 2 hi-def)
2 - Series 1 stand-alone w/ lifetime
1 - Series 2 stand-alone w/ lifetime

Plus I've got 2 or 3 DirecTivos in a closet that may or may not work. (Edit: there's 3 in the closet - two work - one is busted.)


----------



## OldTownTreadles (Mar 15, 2006)

Just two tivos, and two other DVRs here. 
Oh, and my project thrift store tivo that I haven't started working on yet. BTW, it's great to have something like that, that cost the same as a puzzle, that I can take apart and explore while I'm fixing it. But right now, I'm just counting on that one as a fun mech session. Active, current, operational tivos still stand at two.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

6+2 active, 2 spares, 3 planned:


3 DirecTivos (2 HDVR2, 1 R10)
1 DirecTivo HR10-250
1 Series 2 Humax 80 hr DVD (lifetime)
1 Series 2 DT (soon)

New in box spares:
1 HDVR2
1 HR10-250

Planned Series 3 purchases: 2 lifetime, 1 MSD to retire the SD DirecTivos


Above numbers don't include 2 other Tivo boxes owned by immediate family members:

1 Series 2 80 hr (lifetime)
1 Series 2 DT 80 hr (lifetime)

Other DVRs in use:
1 Sony DHG-250
1 Comcast Motorola 6412 Phase III


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Sadly just one the 540 40 hr with lifetime. Purchased on the 10th or 11th of April before lifetime went *poof* on these boxes.

I hope to convence the "owners" to put in some money to upgrade the HD so I can setup more season passes and let them watch any show they like anytime they want without the need to go Live TV anymore and also not have to worry about deleting shows after they are done watching them, just let the shows delete themselves.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Why do you want to know ???


----------



## Troy J B (Sep 27, 2003)

Just the one SVR-3000 w/lifetime (361 hours).
But, planning on adding a S3 2nd half of this year.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

See sig.


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

mick66 said:


> I'm currently single and have 7 Tivos (some are not currently in use andd only one is non functional) as well as a RTV, also not in use at this time.
> 
> 3 - 540's
> 2 - 140's
> ...


Didn't your parents tell you watching too much TV can hurt your eyes? Or are you in serious need of "getting a life"? How can you watch so much TV?

Just kidding. That being said, when I get my S3 (or my cable provider, Cablevision, starts providing HD TiVo service) I will want to figure out how to remotely connect my Series 1 to our little TV on the kitchen counter. I miss being able to SP, pause or replay while watching Imus on MSNBC during breakfast.


----------



## old7 (Aug 7, 2002)

appleye1 said:


> Almost ashamed to admit how many (it's an addiction!)


Active
2 - Series 1 Sony T60 (2 - 120 GB each)
4 - Series 2 Hughes HDVR2 (250 GB each all w/MRV)
2 - HR10-250 (1 w/2 - 250 GB, other 2 - 300 GB)

All networked.

Inactive
2 - Series 1 Sony T60
2 - Series 2 Hughes HDVR2 (Ready to replace the Sonys when/if they die)

The 2 active Sonys have been scheduled to be replaced for months, but my wife likes the remote too much to let them go.

-Old7


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

uno


----------



## SystemJinx (Aug 13, 2005)

Just one Toshiba RS-TX20 with a lifetime subscription. It doubles as my main TV's DVD player. 

The second will be an S3 as soon as they are available.


----------



## buddhawood (Oct 9, 2000)

I have no life!
Active units
2-Humax DRT-800 (upgraded to 721hours EACH) 1 Lifetime, 1 MSD
1-TCD240 (upgraded to 642hours) Lifetime
1-Sony SVR3000 (upgraded to 502hours) lifetime
1-Toshiba SD-H400 (upgraded to 364hours) Lifetime Plus
1-Replay 5040 (upgraded to 250hours)Lifetime

Inactive Units
1-Spare Toshiba RSTX20.
Plus three SVR2000 and a few S2's in various stages of repair
1-DRT800 needs some work.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

One Sony Series 1 box with lifetime, unmodified.

One Philips Series 1 box, not currently subscribed, unmodified, but in working condition.

One Sony Series 2 box, not currently subscribed, has bad hard drive, awaiting hard drive upgrade.

One TiVo Series 2 box, just switched from monthly to lifetime before the April 15 deadline, unmodified.

Not that you asked, but also one ReplayTV box, forget the model number (the one with the commercial deletion and show sharing features that were removed from later versions), with lifetime sub.


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

5 directivos. 3 are hooked up and 2 are backups.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

JacksTiVo said:


> Didn't your parents tell you watching too much TV can hurt your eyes? Or are you in serious need of "getting a life"? How can you watch so much TV?


Hey, I've only got 1,056 hours of recording capacity. That's only 44 days of continuous TV watching. Of course, with Tivo I can do that in about 30days


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

I have two, both Series 2 lifetimed units a 290 and a 190 hour unit.


----------



## BLeonard (Nov 19, 1999)

3 Series one Tivos (all upgraded) and one Bright House DVR


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

One's enough for us, an HR10-250 upgraded to 600GB. (77 hours of HD, or 515 hours of SD.)


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Two - I've had three others, which I've sold.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

2- DirecTV active SD Dvr's
1- DirecTV HD Dvr
1- DirecTV spare SD Dvr on it's way..

2- Lifetime SA TiVo's, 340 Gig Hard Drives that I'm going to sell.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

markandjenn said:


> see signature.


Ditto


----------



## dtreese (May 6, 2005)

Hahaha!!!!! I have them all!!!! All your TiVo are belong to us!!!!!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Active:
2 100 hour Directivo series 2
1 Directivo R-10 80 hour
1 Directv Dvr Plus r-15

Non Active:
2 series 2 80 hour
2 Directv DVR Plus R-15
2 Directivo R-10 80 hour
3 Directivo 40 hour


----------



## AntiPC (Jul 22, 2005)

3. 

A 240, and 2 540's. I'll be upgrading hard drives soon though.


----------



## Seattle (Dec 13, 2001)

10 total TiVos.

6 series 2

4 series 1

and 2 ReplayTVs plus two HTPCs.


----------



## skanter (May 28, 2003)

1.


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

My current sig (posted because it may change in the future):


> (1) Samsung SIR4040R (294 hours)
> (4) Philips DSR7000 (293, 244, 118 and 37 hours)
> (3) Hughes HDVR2 (244, 198 and 198 hours)
> (1) room, (1) TV, (1626) hours


Those are all active; I also have four other DTiVos that are functional yet decommisioned, and three SAs that are in the same boat. My active "constellation" has 1626 hours of SD capacity, with the ability to record 16 shows at once (and yes, we've done that, albeit only once).

Brad


----------



## kennet6565 (Nov 29, 2002)

6 HR10-250
4 have dual 400gb drives
2 have dual 300gb drives

Inactive
2 Hughes GCXEBOTD Series 1 270 and 303 hrs
4 Hughes DVR-80 212 hours

Anyone need any of the inactive ones, PM me


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

A lot! I currently have 6 TiVos and a MOXI DVR. 

Dan


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

1 Lifetime S2 540 40 hour
1 MDS S2 540 250 gig drive thanks to SeanC
Soon to add Maggi'es 1 MDS S2 540 40 hour


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Same as sig but 4 at this time.


----------



## Johnstone (Feb 17, 2002)

Three:

(1) 140 with 160 GB (40 GB + 120 GB)
(1) 140 with 240 GB (120 GB + 120 GB)
(1) 540 with 300 GB

all connected via Wireless G bridges


----------



## prtivoguy (Sep 19, 2004)

A new series 2 DT in the Living Room w/ G adapter
80 Hour Toshiba w/DVD in my BR w/ G adapter
40 Hour Series 2 in Juniors BR Hard wired w/ ethernet adapter


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Just one, a Humax 590 80 hour (same as a Tivo 540-networked through a Linksys USB 200m or something like that).

This fall prior to the fall season starting I plan to add either an S2 DT and a basic cable subscription, or an S3 without cable.

In either case I'll be getting it to 1) have dual tuners, I'm SICK of trying to resolve conflicts on my own with a DVD-RW unit and 2) to have better reception (either through ATSC, which seems to come in better than NTSC I guess, or through cable).

I'll be getting the 180 hour S2 DT if I go that way-I hate worrying about my Tivo filling up. One reason I might go with the S2 is if the S3 dosen't have much recording time for ATSC, or if expanding it is too expensive, or if ATSC dosen't come in any better than NTSC, or if the S3 hardware is too expensive.

In either case I plan on giving my 590 to my mom (so she dosen't have to use a Sony DVD-RW anymore).

I explored other possiblities, but if the price is remotely reasonable, it looks like nothing comes close to Tivo's reliability-I don't want to think or worry about what's recording and when!

EDIT: I can't believe some of you guys have so many Tivos! I can totally see having two single tuner units for a single person-even four for two people...but six? Eight? Wow! I really think I'll be fine with "only" two tuners. There are hardly ever three things on at once that I HAVE to watch (but quite frequently there are two things).


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Puppy76 said:


> EDIT: I can't believe some of you guys have so many Tivos! I can totally see having two single tuner units for a single person-even four for two people...but six? Eight? Wow! I really think I'll be fine with "only" two tuners. There are hardly ever three things on at once that I HAVE to watch (but quite frequently there are two things).


Technically, you don't HAVE to watch any TV at all. 

I've had up to four TiVos are once simultaneously recording my Season Passes. It does happen. Maybe of those four, I'll only have time to watch two, but I like having my options open.


----------



## beanpoppa (Jan 7, 2004)

I have 5 DirecTV Tivo's, all hacked with MRV enabled. On average, I paid $23 for each of them. DirecTV charges $5/mo for Tivo service, and that one fee covers up to 6 Tivos. For me, it's not about conflict resolution. Very rarely do I need to record more than 2 things at a time. And when I do, one of them is usally on a channel such as HBO, TBS, SciFi, etc, which rebroadcasts within a couple of days. I like that I can watch anything that I've recorded on any of my TV's- whether it's lying on a comfortable couch in the den, or with a large group of friends in the livingroom with the big-screen TV, or in the kitchen while I'm doing dishes. Having trick-play capabilities everywhere is another plus.



Puppy76 said:


> EDIT: I can't believe some of you guys have so many Tivos! I can totally see having two single tuner units for a single person-even four for two people...but six? Eight? Wow! I really think I'll be fine with "only" two tuners. There are hardly ever three things on at once that I HAVE to watch (but quite frequently there are two things).


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

One in the house (SVR2000) which I fear is dying and one in the trunk, ready to be sent to DougF.


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

mick66 said:


> I'm currently single and have 7 Tivos


i think we have a winner!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Two active, both 240 Series 2.

1: 160 GB drive, subbed, working perfect, in lounge.

2: stock 40 GB drive. Unsubbed, used for Live TV bufffer, hacked for 60 minute buffer. Has video output problem, useable for my TV viewing on a 14" monitor. I am going to put this one away for the summer.


----------



## tivocat99 (Apr 30, 2004)

Two:
80-hour DT S2
80-hour S2

Three if you count the 40-hour S2 sitting in my closet... I think it needs a new power supply.


----------



## Jeremy Stock (Dec 21, 2001)

Two technically.

One Lifetime Series 1 I gave to a friend over a year ago. One Series 2 Dual Tuner I just ordered. I'm the market for the Series 2 DT I guess. I was going to get the 6412 from Comcast again, because I just bought an HD capable display, but there isn't enough HD content out there yet, and most of the digital lineup is a wasteland in my eyes. 

I'm looking forward to seeing what's changed in the TiVo Universe and praying they improved the issues with RF picture quality that were mentioned when the Series 2 was new.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Three, but one is broken (it cannot recognize any video input from any source, so it's pretty much useless). 

The broken one is an S1, I think it has close to 200 hours. But again, useless. 

Then I have a lifetimed 140 hour S2.

And then my new baby, the 180 hour DT.

 Yay for TiVo!


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

4 running right now.

2 - HR10-250 HD.
1 - 140 hr
1 - 80 hr

The 80 hr is strictly for backup, using the crappy antenna feed from my apt complex. Didn't even want to pay $5 per month for another directv receiver. It just records all my favorite shows, and if i ever have problems with one, it's there to transfer over to my 140 hr that i use with directv in my bedroom.

-smak-


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

Not enough. Two tuners isn't enough when my wife records Top Model, Skating or Dancing with the Stars, etc. in addition to our regular shows. My ideal situation would be to have two S3's.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

We only have one. 80 hr w/ llifetime. Am planning on upgrading before the fall TV season starts.


----------



## Georgia Guy (Feb 21, 2003)

4 active lifetime Tivos. (3 hardwired mrv)
1 Moto6412 dvr


----------



## gaelan (May 16, 2006)

1 40 hour series 2 with lifetime


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

cpucrash0 said:


> I was wondering. How many tivo's do you have in your household? I currently have 4 series 2 one which is a DT "3 80 hour" "1 40 hour" and a series 1. 3 with lifetime and 2 monthly.


We currently have 2, both Series 2, one for the bedroom (40 hour - to be upgraded one of these days) and one in the LR, just upgraded using Weaknees dual drive upgrade.

I had planned to get a 3rd (we're getting another TV) but now I'm tres annoyed at the shift to monthly so I'm not sure what I'm going to do.

Our LR setup is an HD. We have the tivo hooked up to a second sd receiver and we switch back and forth between live HD and a lesser quality feed thru the tivo. It's becoming a real pain in the a$$. I *love* HD and I *love* tivo.

What I really need is an HD PVR. We run DirecTV so can't use the tivo series 3, not sure I want to get the DirectTV HD PVR b/c I'm annoyed with them and the game they're playing with tivo. Can't switch to cable b/c Comcast doesn't carry Setanta (rugby, rugby, rugby - gotta have our rugby). I think we may end up w/ a media center. <sigh> Why is this so freaking hard?


----------



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

in my posession, 1 240 tivo, on multi box discount
i gave my brother in law my hdr212 series 1 tivo, but it's still technically mine. it has no sub
i sold my 540 lifetime tivo, but the dude never switched the sub over to him...oh well


----------



## djej1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I just have one 40 hour series 2.


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

3x S2's and I'll buy a pair of S3s as soon as they are availalble.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Four. Two HDVR2 DirecTiVos, one SDR40 DirecTiVo, and one HR10-250 HD DirecTiVo. All of them are Zippered and networked.


----------



## TomJHansen (Nov 6, 2000)

Two Tivo brand Series 2's
One Humax brand Series 2
One Humax DVD burner
One old Phillips 30 hour series 1 (no longer in use)


----------



## DC001 (May 16, 2006)

one but I have a question that I've have not seen by TiVo do before. The last two mornings early the red recording light has come on. I have nothing planned to be tape at that time. ONly thing that it was doing was VCM connection. What is VCM


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

one less than I should, always


----------



## Nilt (Feb 13, 2005)

See my sig.

Both are hooked into my network and I archive some shows like Firefly to a server with 1 TB of storage in it. The 40 hour is a recent aquisition, really, to resolve conflicts. The 120 wasa b-day thing for myself a year and a half ago now so my wife needed one of her own. She takes her shows with her daily on her laptop to watch at work.


----------



## wickerbill (Apr 4, 2002)

Sony SVR-2000 Series 1 - lifetime - 120 GB drive
240 Series 2 - lifetime - 120 GB drive
540 Series 2 - lifetime - 40 hour
540 Series 2 - monthly - 40 hour (letting fiance' use)


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

Six, see signature below.


----------



## Scott Atkinson (Jan 19, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> one less than I should, always


Weird how that works, inn'it?

s.


----------



## ShinKen (Jul 6, 2003)

2 Series2 in our household, looking at adding S3 (depending on SDV and price). Wife is very happy with Tivo and is the reason that we have 2.


----------



## trainsho (Mar 30, 2006)

as of yesterday (acquired 2 more) samsung's so 6 in all, 
2 sir s4040r 
2 sir s4120r
d*t R10
pillips needs new hd (stuck at welcome screen)

the s4040r up as is the R10, adding the s4120r's this weekend the 40's and 120's will all get a 200gig added to them.


way past addiction............................


----------



## puckettcg (Feb 10, 2006)

I now have 3 Tivo's (2 80 hour Series 2, 1 450 hour series 2 DT). I have 3 TV's, and have essentially split my line 8 times so that I can watch TV while the single-tuners are recording, and for cable internet. 

I'm getting serious signal degradation, even with signal amplifiers. Only one cable box has a strong enough signal for video on demand/ppv. A little unrelated to the original post, but judging by some of these posts, there are others who have even more splits on their cable line. I'm getting ready to spend some time this weekend reconfiguring everything in the hopes of improving signal quality.


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

I have a total of 5 tivos. 

D* HDTV Tivo
D* PHillips tivo
Two Series 2 tivos
Upgraded Humax DVD recorder tivo.

Now I can't wait to get the series 3 lol.


----------



## scadarick (Jul 5, 2005)

It present only have 1, a Humax dvr with 80 gigs, hooked up with a motorola pcr. The motorola pvr is a very good box, very fast, does circles around the humax, but it rounds of my recording capibilities in living room. I have added 2 media center computers as well to my home network, making it possible to record programs in all kinds of situations. I am also running 2 adaptec 3610 usb pvr's with each mce 2005 system. This allows me to record up to 4 programs just using my computers. The motorola has a dual tuner as well, making it very nice to watch and record. I just moved 1 of my mce's to the living room with my tivo. Glad I did. The only draw back is that the tivo is a single tuner, which keeps the motorola locked on that station, in other words, it will record only what you are seeing.. it will not use any of the other tuners in the motorola box. I will wait till the series 3 is out and see what direction I will be going.
The mce's are working great...have a server with 6 250 gig hard drives for storage and conversions if needed. Use a wireless 4.6 mhz keyboard and lazer mouse to work with my mce 2005 on a 42" sony wega. Mouse took some practice...shacky hands <GRIN>.

Thats my setup for now.
Rick


----------



## alansplace (Apr 30, 2006)

2 TCD540040's (40-hour Series2)
1 Toshiba RD-XS32S 80 Gig DVR
--
Alan


----------



## LiveBlues (Oct 30, 2001)

3 in service...

Series 1 HDR312 30 hours - Lifetime
Series 2 540 40 hours- monthly
Toshiba RS-TX20 burner 140 hours- monthly

1 HDR112 retired but in perfect working order.

I've given away 2 HDR212's to get the points so I could get an iPod.

The 540 is in the bedroom. The other 2 are on the main tv in the living room.


----------



## TFMB (Jul 12, 2005)

DC001 said:


> one but I have a question that I've have not seen by TiVo do before. The last two mornings early the red recording light has come on. I have nothing planned to be tape at that time. ONly thing that it was doing was VCM connection. What is VCM


I can't believe I'm posting on a semi-technical question but I'm fairly sure what you are seeing is your TiVos receiving updated guide data, channel changes, etc. Ours used to be at 2:00 am Central but is now at either 4:00 or 5:00.

Denise


----------



## Hairking (Dec 3, 2004)

I have 2 Tivos (S2 Tivo & S2 Humax), 1 Comcast DT DVR, and 1 VCR (tape and DVD) all connected to the same Sony hi def TV which allows 7 inputs. This means that I can record 5 concurrent programs while watching a live program. Quite often I use the split screen with the baseball game live on the TV input in one window and a previously recorded program in the other window while at the same time recording 2 or three other programs. Most often I make use of the "buffered live" feature of the Comcast DVR with one tuner tuned into the Fox News channel and the other tuner tuned into ESPN. That way when I flip over to Cable, if there is something interesting going on, I can back it up to see the whole story.

When I get the new S3 Tivo, I will dump the Comcast. The Comcast DVR is a terrible product. The User Interface is clumsy and the unit often does not respond to attempts to stop fast forward or reverse. The only thing that I like about it is its buffer size which is over an hour.


----------



## vtfan99 (May 19, 2006)

Sadly...none...but I desperately want one. Trouble is I can't bear to not watch my shows in HD...so if I Tivo them, I would want them in HD. Trouble with that is that the damn HD Tivo from D* is so freaking expensive, I can't talk the wife into it.  Any suggestions on that front?


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

You all are admitting to all this?! 4, 6, 10+ TiVos! Oh, my word! Someone should tabulate the results so we can see what the median and average # of TiVo are! It'll be off the charts.

I think there needs to be a TiVo Anonymous organization. "Hi, my name is Paul (or Mary). I'm a TiVo addict." Followed by a 10 step program. 

On graduation, you'd receive two things: 1) a free lifetime pass to a nearby park, so you'd get out and enjoy nature and stop watching so much "TV"

and

2) two Series 3 TiVos because this is one addiction that will never go away.

As Oscar Wilde put it, ""The only way to get rid of a temptation is to yield to it."


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

TiVoEvan74 said:


> On graduation, you'd receive two things: 1) a free lifetime pass to a nearby park,...


No, they got rid of lifetime. You have to pay every time you go into that park now.


----------



## EltonJohnBonJovi (Apr 16, 2006)

I only have one.  (look at my signature)


----------



## StubbyElvis (May 28, 2006)

just got my first but will be getting one for guest bedroom this week ('cause i spend a lot of time there when wife is ticked i bumped her soaps off the system for sports lol)


----------



## jaybird13 (Nov 6, 2005)

Three Series 2
- 200 Hours with Lifetime
- 340 Hours with MSD
- 200 Hours Inactive

One Humax DRT800
- 230 Hours with MSD

And I'm trying to talk myself from adding a DT to the setup.


----------



## mhalver (Nov 3, 2005)

Two. 140 HR and 80HR - both S2's.


----------



## 1003 (Jul 14, 2000)

*Was nine TiVos at one time*
now four (HD, 2 DTV, Series1) and the number continues dropping. Media Center HDPCs are actively replacing the TiVos at an increasing rate...


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I only have two...the husband has none (bwahahaha).

I have the Toshiba SD-H400 80 hour and a Tivo branded SA 40 hour. Wouldn't mind having bigger hard drives but it's not likely that I am going to open them up and do any installing any time soon. For now, I'm good!  Don't know HOW I got along without Tivos before!


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Here's what I have in use at the moment:

2 Hughes SD-DVR40's
2 Samsung SiR-S4040R's
1 DirecTV HR10-250

Here's what I have that's not in use:

Hughes HDVR2, SD-DVR40
Philips DSR-704, DSR6000
TiVo 140060, 240040, 240080

So that makes 12 total. Is that enough?

(Now that 6.3 is announced for the HR10-250, I may actually buy another one!)


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Active:

3 Hughes HR10-250's (500GB each)
1 Philips DSR-704 (200GB)
1 Samsung SIR-4040 (used for MRV only; not subbed)

Inactive:

9 Hughes HR10-250's (one NIB)
3 Philips DSR-704's (two NIB)
1 Hughes HDVR2
2 Philips DSR6000's
2 Sony SAT-T60's
1 Hughes GXCEBOT
1 Philips HDR-112

All inactive units have been upgraded with larger drives of various capacities. I can make anyone a great deal on one if they're interested. Send me a PM for more info or any questions.


----------

